# Help identify this green clump algae



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

What kind of algae is this and what might be the cause.

This is growing on eco-complete substrate in a 20 gallon long tank that's been set up for 8 months. I use Excel in this tank, normal dose, and occasionally (which I'm sure caused this problem) dose with Seachem Flourish, Iron, and N, P, K.

The cherries don't eat this stuff.



















Thanks!


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like the nasty Cladophora algae to me. I just tore my 29g apart tonight because clado was overtaking everything. 

Pick out what you can and try to squirt Excel directly on what grows back. It's a tough battle though. Good luck!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

That's a pretty serious case of Clado. Good luck with that one. Do like JustOneMore said for treating it but it's tough to get rid of this stuff.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks nice on your tank 
Looks like a nice grassy field


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea thats clado, and its startin to do the same thing in my tank and is covering my micro sword grass. I'm tryin excel, but its only been 2 days. But it does look nice.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Algae looks bad but your shrimp look GREAT!


----------

